# Fan of early GODFLESH &SKIN CHAMBER these obscur release are for you take note?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*CAIN*(U.K) and old school industrial doomy Death might be for ya you dig old *GODFLESH* , first and second effort.

Unfortunetly the CD is out of print on Trident label, but needless to says great band.

For *SKIN CHAMBER *(N.Y.C band whit cult status). Fans I would suggest the old school industrial doom\sludge that is *IT IS I-* album= Evolve.

Listen to these and tell me what you think?

Thank for interest & ready my post.


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

deprofundis said:


> *CAIN*(U.K) and old school industrial doomy Death might be for ya you dig old *GODFLESH* , first and second effort.
> 
> Unfortunetly the CD is out of print on Trident label, but needless to says great band.
> 
> ...


Godflesh are legendary, their comeback with "A world lit only by fire" was extraordinary! I'm definitely a massive fan of that album and their earlier work.

I've never heard of Skin Chamber though, I'll search them up. You remind me that I need to have a 'binge' of some of Godflesh's music on my stereo, full volume, some time. I haven't listened to them properly in about two years. (except for the occasional song)


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2019)

I have a Skin Chamber CD from years ago.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Godflesh + black metal


----------

